# معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي



## المهندسه ليى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

​قد يظن البعض أن معالجة المياه تتم فقط للحصول على الماء الصالح للشرب , لكن الذي لا يعلمه الكثيرون هو أن المياه العادمة أو مياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي تعالج أيضا أو على الأقل من المفروض أن تعالج قبل طرحها في البحر أو النهر ..
تجدون في الموضوع أدناه عرضا مركزا عن كيفية معالجة المياه العادمة أتمنى أن ينال استحسانكم ... ​

معالجة مياه الصرف

طرق معالجة مياه الصرف:

تختلف المعالجة حسب مواصفات الماء الناتج عن الصناعة والصرف الصحي وحسب كمية الماء المراد معالجتها، ولكن بشكل عام فإن معالجة الصرف تتألف من:

المعالجة الفيزيائية: ومنها عملية التصفية والفلترة وعملية فصل الزيوت ...الخ.

المعالجة البيولوجية: وهي يمكن أن تكون هوائية أو لا هوائية حيث تتطلب المعالجة البيولوجية إضافة الأكسجين وضبط قيمة pH ودرجة الحرارة وهو ما يعرف بطريقة الحمأة.

المعالجة الكيميائية: تعالج مياه الصرف بإضافة المواد الكيماوية ومنها: مواد لضبط قيمة pH- مواد التخثير والتلبيد والترسيب – مواد الأكسدة والتعقيم.

معالجات أخرى: مثل إزالة المعادن الثقيلة وإزالة المواد السامة ... وغيرها.






معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي:

لم تعد محطة معالجة الصرف الصناعي أمر ثانوياً أو كمالياً، بل أصبحت حاجة ملحة وضرورية لغالب الصناعات التي تطرح مياه صناعية ملوثة.

وقد سنت التشريعات البيئية التي تلزم المصانع بضرورة توفر محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي من أجل حماية البيئة المحيطة ومصادر المياه الجوفية والسطحية.

إن مواصفات مياه الصرف الصناعي تختلف من صناعة إلى أخرى وحتى من مصنع إلى آخر. وعندما يريد صاحب المنشأة أو المصنع أن يعالج مياه الصرف في المصنع فيجب أولاً أن يقوم بتحليل لماء الصرف لديه ويحدد ما هي الغاية والهدف من معالجة مياه الصرف أهي الحصول على ماء يستخدم مرة أخرى في الصناعة أم ماء صالح للزراعة أم فقط ماء صالح للطرح في المجرور العام.

عندما تكتمل لدينا المعلومات الضرورية لتنفيذ محطات معالجة الصرف، عندها نحن نقوم بعمل الدراسة والتصميم والتنفيذ لمحطات معالجة مياه الصرف.






معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي:

إن معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي أقل تعقيداً من معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي.

تتكون مراحل معالجة مياه الصرف بشكل عام من التالي:

- التصفية الخشنة من أجل إزالة القطع الصلبة الكبيرة.
- تجميع مياه الصرف في أحواض تجميع.
- ضخ ورفع مياه الصرف إلى محطة المعالجة.
- التصفية الناعمة قبل الدخول الماء إلى محطة المعالجة.
- المعالجة البيولوجية عن طريق ضخ الأكسجين في أحواض التهوية.
- الترقيد في خزانات لاحقة لترسيب المواد الصلبة الصغيرة.
- تعقيم الماء بواسطة مضخات حقن الكلور أو بواسطة الأوزون.
- فلترة الماء بالفلاتر الرملية.
- تجميع و ضخ الماء واستخدامه لأغراض الزراعة.
- منظومة تجميع وتجفيف الطين والحمأة الزائدة وترحيلها.
- لوحة التحكم والقيادة لمحطة المعالجة.







ويمكننا تقديم الحلول والدراسات لمحطات معالجة الصرف الصحي للتجمعات السكنية الصغيرة والكبيرة وذلك حسب الحاجة.






​






​


----------



## فيصل التميمي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مفيد جدا جدا


----------



## هادي كيم (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*دراسة العوامل التصميمية لتشغيل وحدات المعالجة البيولوجية الهوائية*

الشكر الجزيل لك على هذا الموضوع .........
بصراحة أنا كان مشروع تخرجي حول دراسة العوامل التصميمية لتشغيل وحدات المعالجة البيولوجية الهوائية ، وبتمنى انو مشروع التخرج تبعي يدعم هاد الموضوع من أجل التوسع لمن يرغب..
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت ...

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## المهندسه ليى (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على المداخلة وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد
تحياتي..


----------



## engmajed (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يامهندسه ليى على الموضوع المفيد​


----------



## هادي كيم (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لمشروع التخرج تبعي اللي ذكرتو بالمشاركة السابقة ، استخدمت في نهايتو برنامج نمذجة ومحاكاة وهو مختص بمعالجة المياه 
GPS-X for Modelling and Simulation
وانا شخصيا وجدت انو البرنامج فيه امكانات ممتازة ، هو تابع لشركة كندية اسمها :
Hydromantis
والبرنامج سعره مرتفع جدا ، ولم اجد الا نسخة ديمو منه على موقع الشركة ... يا ريت لو انو في احد يقدر يأمن النسخة الكاملة منه ، اتوقع انو من افضل البرامج في مجال تصميم ونمذجة محطات معالجة المياه .


----------



## وردةالفل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*وردةالفل*

مشكوره يامهندس ممكن معرفة أيجاد تراكيز المواد العالقه​


----------



## الحاجه999 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا زميلتنا الغاليه ليلى اتمنى لك الموفقيه


----------



## المهندسه ليى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

معالجة اولية 63%
معالجة ثانوية عملية الحمأة المنشطة 91%
معالجة متقدمة باستخدام المرشحات الرملية 99%
امتصاص كاربوني بعد التبادل الايوني 100%
اكسدة كيميائية وتناضح عكسي 100%


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## منتظر الشافعي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## hassankyo2007 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks
....


----------



## منتظر الشافعي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة


----------



## tarek bolk (6 يناير 2009)

عفوا ممكن ان اتحصل على شرح تفصيلى على وحدة المعادلة


----------



## المهندسه ليى (6 يناير 2009)

*مرحلة المعادلة*

​
[font=times New Roman (arabic)]المعالجة الكيميائية[/font]

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]المعالجة الكيميائية الأولية[/font]

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]التعــادل​
[/font]:

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]الغرض من عملية التعادل هو معادلة المخلفات السائلة الصناعية [/font]- [font=times New Roman (arabic)]سواء كانت حمضية أو قاعدية [/font]- [font=times New Roman (arabic)]بالمواد الكيميائية المناسبة قبل صرفها إلى المجارى العمومية أو إعادة استخدامها حيث تتطلب معظم التشريعات أن يتراوح الأس الأيدروجيني بين [/font]6-9 [font=times New Roman (arabic)]قبل الصرف النهائي[/font]. 
[font=times New Roman (arabic)]وضبط الأس الهيدروجينى من المراحل الهامة فى معالجة الصرف الصناعى حيث أن المحاليل زائدة الحموضة غير مرغوب فيها وكذلك المحاليل زائدة القلوية[/font].

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]وبالنسبة للصرف الذي يتم معالجته بيولوجيا فإنه يجب أن يبقى مستوى الأس الأيدروجيني ما بين [/font]6.5 [font=times New Roman (arabic)]و [/font]9 [font=times New Roman (arabic)]لضمان البيئة المناسبة لتكاثر الكائنات الدقيقة[/font]. [font=times New Roman (arabic)]وتؤثر العمليات البيولوجية الهوائية على الأس الأيدروجيني بسبب تكون غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون[/font]. [font=times New Roman (arabic)]وتمثل الأحماض المستنفدة، وخاصة حمض الكبريتيك، الجزء الأكبر من مياه الصرف الذي يحتاج إلى معادلة[/font].

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]المواد المستخدمة فى المعالجة[/font]:

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]وتستخدم فى عمليات المعادلة العديد من المواد الكيميائية التى تختلف من حيث الكفاءة وكذلك من ناحية التكاليف[/font].
[font=times New Roman (arabic)]ويعتبر الجير من أكثر المواد المستخدمة في التعادل وذلك لسعره المنخفض، ولكنه كثيرا ما يكون الجير الصلب بطيئا في التفاعل فيكون رواسب غير قابلة للذوبان مثل كبريتات الكالسيوم[/font]. [font=times New Roman (arabic)]أما بالنسبة لكربونات الصوديوم وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم والأمونيا فهذه المواد مع أنها أعلى تكلفة ولكنها تتفاعل سريعا مع الأحماض مقارنة بالجير وهي أيضا شديدة الذوبان فى الماء لذلك فإن عملية التداول والتغذية تكون مناسبة وخاصة بالمعدات التى تعمل أوتوماتيكيا[/font].

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]وتتم معادلة مياه الصرف القلوية باستخدام حامض الكبريتيك أو الأحماض المتخلفة من عمليات أخرى[/font]. [font=times New Roman (arabic)]ويمكن أيضا الاستفادة من الغازات المتسربة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون حيث أنه يكون حمض الكربونيك عند امتزاجه بالماء[/font].

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]ويعتبر التعادل من أقدم الطرق الكيميائية وأكثرها استعمالا في معالجة مياه الصرف الحمضية والقلوية لتثبيت الأس الأيدروجيني ما بين [/font]6 [font=times New Roman (arabic)]و [/font]9 [font=times New Roman (arabic)]كما تتطلب معظم التشريعات البيئية، حيث أن الكثير من مياه الصرف الكيميائية تتعدى هذه الحدود وتتميز بالتذبذب الشديد مع الوقت[/font].

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]وفي أغلب الأحيان، يتم معادلة مياه الصرف الحمضية باستخدام مجاري مياه الصرف القلوية أو الجير أو الدولومايت أو الأمونيا أو الصودا الكاوية أو كربونات الصوديوم[/font].
[font=times New Roman (arabic)]ويعتمد اختيار المادة القلوية المستخدمة على حجم مياه الصرف وتقلبات الأس الأيدروجيني بالإضافة إلى تكلفة المادة المستخدمة[/font]. 
[font=times New Roman (arabic)]وغالبا ما يستخدم الجير رغم أنه يتسبب في تكوين رواسب أو مواد عالقة فيتعين ترسيبها وترشيح المياه للتخلص منها قبل الصرف النهائي وذلك بسبب انخفاض تكلفة الجير[/font].

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]وتحتاج مياه الصرف ذات القلوية المرتفعة إلى المعالجة باستخدام مجاري مياه الصرف الحمضية أو حمض الكبريتيك أو حمض الهيدروكلوريك أو الغازات المتسربة المحتوية على ثاني أكسيد الكربون[/font]. 
[font=times New Roman (arabic)]وعادة ما تتم عملية المعادلة على مرحلتين، فيتم أولا التعادل باستخدام خطوط مختلفة لمياه الصرف أو المواد الكيميائية قليلة التكلفة، ثم يتم التعادل النهائي غالبا باستخدام أجهزة تحكم والصودا الكاوية أو حامض الكبريتيك[/font].

ان شاء الله اكون قد اجبتك على سؤالك
​


----------



## aahmh86 (6 يناير 2009)

حقيقة الموضوع مفيد كما انني أعمل في مشروع تخرجي على الاستفادة من المياه العادمة من صناعة السكر(المولاس) في انتاج الهيدروجين الحيوي,ياريت ألقى عندك شرح مفصل عن كيفية حساب ال COD وكيفية تخفيف القيمة المتحصل عليها لقيمة محددة مثلا" من 150gCOD\L ل 40gCOD\L


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يابشمهندسة الموضوع كويس جداااا 
وقد تناولتي الموضوع بصورة جميله
وعلي فكرة أنا مهندس كهرباء وأعمل بمعالجة مياة الصرف الصحي عن طريق المعالجة البيولوجية بإدخال الاكسجين وضبط درجات الحرارة

وشكرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## tamer123 (31 يناير 2009)

عندى نظام تحويل مياه الصرف الى رى سعته 15م3 بالساعة التنقية تكون عن طريق حوض اكسدة ثم فلترة واضافة كلور 
لسؤال أريد تحويل الكلور الى uv أريد تفاصيل وخصة المكان الناسب لوع ال uv
شكرا


----------



## المهندسه ليى (1 فبراير 2009)

tamer123 قال:


> عندى نظام تحويل مياه الصرف الى رى سعته 15م3 بالساعة التنقية تكون عن طريق حوض اكسدة ثم فلترة واضافة كلور
> لسؤال أريد تحويل الكلور الى uv أريد تفاصيل وخصة المكان الناسب لوع ال uv
> شكرا


 مرحبا اخ العزير ماكو شي اسمة تحويل الكلور الى uv لكن العلاقة الوحيدة بين الكلور والuv
تفاعلات الهلجنة لالكان
R + X2 → RX + HX
الخطوات الآتية تمثل عملية كلورة الميثان. وهو تفاعل تفاعل طارد للحرارة بشدة, وقد يؤدى إلى إنفجار.
خطوة البداية: فصل جزيء الكلور لتكوين ذرتين كلور. وكل ذرة كلور لديها 2 إلكترون حر تتصرف كشق حر.
Cl2 → Cl* / *Cl
يتك إمداد التفاعل بالطاقة عن طريق UV
وانا حاضرة الى اي استفسار\
تحياتي..​


----------



## ibrahim Abass (1 فبراير 2009)

www.nesc.wvu.edu/pdf/DW/publications/ontap/tech_brief/TB16_UltravioletDisinfection.pdf - 

http://www.aquasystem.dk/dk/mod.php?mod=userpage&menu=12&page_id=7

I think he like to use UV equipment instead of chlorine for desinfection of water. For more details to use UV ,please se :


----------



## مبتدئه (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 موضوع ممتاز جدا جدا :75:

 بارك الله فيكم إخواني وبارك الله فيك عزيزتي ليى :84:

 فائدتي لا تحصى من هذا 

 لاول مره اعرف بانه ليس فقط مياه الصرف الصحي تعالج بل هناك مياه صرف صناعي 

 دعني اوضح امرا ربما فهمته خطأ مياه الصرف الصحي هي مياه المجاري والمصارف تعالج لتستخدم
 في الزراعه وفي استخدامات مختلفه

 بينما مياه الصرف الصناعي هي المياه الناتجه عن اي عملية او بروسس صناعي يقوم المصنع بمعالجتها اما لاعاده استخدامها في عملية صناعيه معينه كريسايكل او تستخدم في اغراض اخرى 

 صحيح ذلك ؟ :28:

 شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندسه ليى (2 فبراير 2009)

صحيح ممكن ان تكون مياه المجاري او المياه العادمة من المصنع المتخلفة تعالج ثم تطرح الى المجاري العامة على العموم كان الشرح على معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي بشكل عام
مياه الصرف الصحي تعالج و تصرف الى النهر وحسب المحددات النافذة
ومياه الصرف الصناعي تعالج وتصرف اما الى المجاري العامة او الى النهر وحسب محددات بيئية وفي غابية المعامل يكون المياء مدور اي recacle اي مرجع 
شكرا على المداخلة واتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكِ 
تحياتي الى المبتدئة


----------



## tamer123 (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل عندك الطريقة المناسبة لتحويل نظام التعقيم الكلور الى u.v 
مع العلم أنها مياه للصرف الصحى يتم تحويلها الى مياه للرى بسعة 15m3 بالساعة وشكرا


----------



## المستشار84 (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن حدا يساعدني
لأنو هاد أول يوم في المنتدى


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (6 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر يابشمهندس بس انا كنت بسال على استخدام طريقة BRC فى التهويه واستخدام lamella separator فى التصفيه لان ده اللى انا شغال عليه فى الشركه


----------



## محمد بابللي (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكوره اختي الكريمة واذاكان في الامكان افادتي في معالجة مياه المصابغ بالتحديد
وايضا المعالجة الكهربائية


----------



## احمد40 (9 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع هام وقيم ومشكوره اخت ليلى على هذا الموضوع ولدي بحث كامل عن نفس الموضوع ولكن بطرق اخرى


----------



## ارهينيوس (9 فبراير 2009)

واللة بارك اللة فبك اخى


----------



## ود الفضل (9 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخت الفاضلة الباشمهندس لي
السلام عليكم
لدي استفسار بسيط وهو كيف يمكن حساب ال c.o.d ( الحاجة الكيمائية للاكسجين )
وشكرا


----------



## excuse_me_history (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يامهندسه على الافاده الرائعه وهل صحيح ان معالجه مياه الصرف الصحي تحوي اكثر من 1000000 معادله وقانون لاني اعمل منذ فتره طويله في هذا المجال واتدرب الان مع مكتب استشاري الماني وكان من اقوالهم ان الصرف الصحي كمعالجه يحتوي على اكثر من 1000000معادله وقانون ولـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيل الشكر


----------



## mno (18 مارس 2009)

الاخت الكريمة ليلى مشكورة موضوع شيق ومطروح بصورة رائعة 
أود التنويه إلى أنه فضلا عن استخدام الفلاتر الرملية فقد رأيت من بعض الدول من ذهب الى تنقية مياه الصرف الصحي باستخدام وحدات التناضح العكسي وانتاج المياه المحلاه ولست شيخا لافتي في مشروعية استخدام تلك المياه لاغراض الشرب ولكن العلماء اختلفوا في كون شرب تلك المياه حلال وماذكرته هو للعلم بالشيء فقط حيث أن المياه الناتجة من محطات الصرف الصحي بالمملكة العربية السعودية بالكاد تستخدم في أغراض الري المقيد علما بأن المواصفات الخاصة بمعظم المحطات مناسبة لاستخدام المياه الناتجة في أغراض الري الغير مقيد وفي المخزون الجوفي 
تقبلوا تحياتي وشكرا


----------



## ارهينيوس (18 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حازم سعود سلمان (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات هل استطيع الحصول على معلومات اكثر لغرض نصب منظومه متكامله في محطة الكهرباء التي اعمل بها


----------



## ارهينيوس (19 مارس 2009)

واللة ما قصرت خوى وتسلم


----------



## حازم سعود سلمان (20 مارس 2009)

زملائي الاعزاء هل استطيع الحصول على مخططات متكامله لمنظومة صرف صحي


----------



## safa aldin (20 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك* و شككككككككككككككككككككراً


----------



## مهندسة كيمياويه (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندسة ليى

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع, فقد افادني جدا


----------



## المهندسه ليى (23 مارس 2009)

الحمد لله ان الموضوع افادكم
وراح احاول احط المخطط الكامل للوحدة
تحياتي..


----------



## المهندسه ليى (23 مارس 2009)




----------



## عبد الله محمد زين (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا للمهندسة لي علي هذه المشاركة الرائعه والمدعمة بالرسومات المتحركة للتوضيح


----------



## mno (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع شيق واشكر كل من شارك او ساهم في اثراء الموضوع وحبيت في المرفق اوضح لكم مراحل معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي ومعالجة الحماه على شكل رسم تخطيطي ولكم مني اطيب التحية 

وفقكم الله


----------



## القزونى (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكى 
تسلم يمينك


----------



## م.م.ع. (7 مايو 2009)

شكراً للمهندسة ليلى
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## seeny (9 مايو 2009)

موضوع بالجد قيم ومهم جدا لانه اصبح من المشاكل الحاليه 
للك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المهندس علي شاويش (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا مهندسة ليلى على المعلومات القيمة و اريد أن أسألك عن طريقة لتخفيض أو إزالة المونيا في مياه الصرف الصحي


----------



## amir00007 (20 مايو 2009)

اريد معا دلة تصفية الماء من الرصاص و الزئبق من فضلكم


----------



## REACTOR (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## REACTOR (20 مايو 2009)

المهندس علي شاويش قال:


> شكرا يا مهندسة ليلى على المعلومات القيمة و اريد أن أسألك عن طريقة لتخفيض أو إزالة المونيا في مياه الصرف الصحي



تظهر رائحة الامونيا بسببين 
نسبة الكربون للنيتروجين التي تتغذي عليها البكتريا لصالح النيتروجين فتتكون الامونيا و خاصة اذا كانت هناك نسبة كبيرة من اليوريا تتحلل

قيمة الph اكبر من 9 حيث ينعدم التوازن بين
NH3 (gaseous ammonia) and NH4+ (aqueous ammonium ion) 
مما يؤدي لتحول الامونيوم الى امونيا غازية يمكن شمها 

هناك ملف يتحدث عن الامونيا الناتجة من ال مخلفات الحيوانات ربما يفيدك
http://agenvpolicy.aers.psu.edu/Documents/BeckerGravesAmmonia101.pdf

هناك طريقة بوااسطة اضافة طبقة علوية من القش الارز مثلا او حطب الذرة و تبعا لسمكها تقل الرائحة حتى 80-85 % و يمكن اضافتها في اوقات الحرارة حين تزداد الرائحة يدوم 4-8 اشهر 
او ممكن وضع غطاء بلاستيكي صناعي يدوم 10-15 سنة 

http://ohioline.osu.edu/aex-fact/pdf/0738.pdf


----------



## sofia ashaia (21 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتي ياباشمهندسه اريد معلومات كثيره عن معالجة مياه الصرف من المعادن الثقيله (Cr ,Fe ,Ni,Mn) بالامتزاز وذلك لمشروع التخرج اريد ابحاث وكب وتصميمات


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_كيف تتم ازاله المواد النفطيه_
_مع الرسوم والمواد النفطيه_
_مع الشكر_


----------



## الغويل (22 أكتوبر 2009)

والله لاادري كيف اشكرك علي معلوماتك المفيدة ....
واتمنى لك مزيدا من التقدم وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_hos (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## essam63 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد بحث عن المعالجة بطريقة برك الاكسدة


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*P&IDs For STP*

فيه مخطط لل P&IDs
لمحطة معالجه صرف تعمل بتكنولوجيا extended aeration
قمت بتصميها وتنفيذها فعليا
المحطة تعمل بكثافه 3000 الف متر مكعب فى اليوم ومقسمة الى ثلاث خطوط كل خط 1000 متر مكعب ف اليوم

اتمنى ان تسفيدوا منها ولو فيه اى استفسارات ان تحت امركم


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## en_shaabi (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً المهندسة ليى....على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ونتمنى منك المزيد ....والشكر موصول للأخ هادي كيم على المشروعه اوتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## hassanaki (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورة ممكن شرح انظمة معالجة الصرف الصحي


----------



## hs_chimie (16 فبراير 2010)

merci bc


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## medhat2000 (21 فبراير 2010)

معادلةالسعادة الحقيقية
الصحة = الصيام
نورالوجه = القيام
الاسترخاء = ترتيل القران
السعادة = الصلاة
الفرج = الاستغفار
زوال الهم = الدعاء
زوال الشدة = لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (24 فبراير 2010)

*جزيل الشكر على هذ




ه المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## hassanaki (3 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------



## hassanaki (3 مارس 2010)

مشكورة هل يوجد لديك كتب او ابحاث عن نظم المعالجة البيولوجية والمعالجة بنظام الحماة المنشطة
مع الشكر


----------



## عباس العقاد (21 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed elian78 (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (23 مايو 2010)

ماهي طرق معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي في المدن الكبيره


----------



## mno (24 مايو 2010)

الاخ ابو بكر مصطفى معالجة الصرف في المدن الكبيرة تعتمد على نوع وكمية المياه الداخله الى المحطة نامل توضيح طبيعة المدينة وهل يوجد احتمال لدخول صرف صناعي الى الشبكة 

تحياتي


----------



## memo star (11 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع مفيد جدا ونتمنى المزيد منكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/دعاء (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا و وفقك إلى الخير


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Dr ehab (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## qasseim (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد بالملتقى 
واريد ان اعرف كيفية فحص bod ,cod 
في محطات المعالجه الصناعيه وكيفيه معالجتها


----------



## mohammed kandiel (20 يونيو 2010)

اولا ميرسى ع الموضوع جدا
بس ليا طلب انا عندى مشروع عن محطة معالجة وانا مش عارف اعمله ممكن المساعدة يا بشمهندسة 
ف انتظار الرد


----------



## abbas63ali (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع والشرح الوافي


----------



## ابو المناع (29 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## طبيب مهندس (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ssf_chemist (5 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك مهندسه ليى بس عندي سؤال واريد مساعدتك انا اعمل في محطة معالجة المياه وعندنا احواض تهويه لضخ الاكسجين بس طلع في الاحواض رغوة كثيرة وانتي عارفه هالرغوة تمنع من دخول الاكسجين في الماء
السؤال هو : ماهي الطرق السليمه للتخلص من الرغوة في أحواض التهويه؟


----------



## ssf_chemist (5 سبتمبر 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
أرجو مشاركتكم في طرح الافكار والحلول السليمه لمعالجة المياه


----------



## khalid elnaji (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل كتير 
وايضا" مهم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mphammed gaber (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alaziez.alhakiem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الموضوع المفيد 
هل بالإمكان التحدث عن طرق المعالجة للمياه الصرف الصحي بطريقة النباتات
كونها طريقة جديدة و بسيطة وذات مردود جديد 
كما يرجى عرض المواصفات العالمية المعتمدة للمياه المعالجة للإستخدامات المختلفة
شاكرة لكم تعاونكم
ووفقكم الله للمزيد من العطاء​


----------



## عبدالله الكلاكله (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
احتاج لمعلومات عن انتاج الاستلين من خام النافثا ان امكن
و شكرا


----------



## alkader.raaystic (21 أكتوبر 2010)

موضيع جميلة ومفيدة
جزاكم الله كل خير:75:


----------



## ززاوي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بليز ساعدوني في مشروع التخرج تصميم محطة معالجة مياة ثقيلة:73:


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## كونان المصرى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت انا محتاج لينك لفيديو عن محاطات الصرف فى مصر اذا سمحتى ضروروى ومشكور جدا


----------



## yousefegyp (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع يا ريت لو فى حد عنده نوتة حسابية لمحطات الصرف يا ريت يمدنا بيها


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكي وشكرا علي الموضوع القيم ونرجو الزيادة


----------



## Leen T (12 يناير 2011)

الشكر الكبير لك


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 يناير 2011)

رائع جدا جدا 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (25 يناير 2011)

شكرااا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## ataalani (9 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي مساحه 800 متر مربع اريد انشا 
soak away
ممكن مساعدتكم كيف يتم حسابه وتصميمه


----------



## محمدالغنيمي (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ززاوي (17 مارس 2011)

مشكورة 
لكن عندي بعض الاسئلة حول هذا الموضوع هناك انواع مختلفة من القضبان الحديدية في الscreen مثل القضبان التى يكون شكلها مستطيل والدائرية .....الخ فماهو افضل نوع وماهو اسؤانوع ولماذا عند الاختيار في التصميم
كذلك هناك انواع مختلفة من الgrit chamber مثل الافقي والعمودي والمهوات ماالفرق بينهم واماذا يعد المهوات افضل الانواع 
لماذا تستعمل في المعالجة البايلوجية الoxidation ditch بدالتقليدية في الوقت الحاضرلا من وحدات المعالجة 
ارجو الرد باسرع وقت


----------



## ززاوي (17 مارس 2011)

حوض قناة الاكسدة يتكون من قناة واحدة او اثنان اوثلاثة فهل بزايدة هذة القنوات تكون افضل في المعالجة الحيوية


----------



## Tariqab (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا لمثل هذه المواضيع
احب ان اضيف انه في كثير من المدن الصناعية الحديثة تلزم الجهة التشريعية والرقابية على البيئة فيها جميع المصانع العاملة بمعالجة الصرف الصناعي الخارج قبل ان يتم ضخه للشبكة ومن ثم معالجته بمحطات المعالجة وتفرض غرامات مالية على تكرار مخالفات معاييرنوعية ضخ مياه الصرف الصناعي وكما يتم وضع الاجهزة المراقبة الذاتية وعن بعد لما يخرج من تلك المصانع فالتلوث الذي قد يخرج من المصانع اما تساهلا وتجاوزا او بسبب مشاكل فتية لدي المصنع سيؤثر على البكتيريا المستخدمة بالمحطات المعالجة وقد يترتب مشاكل بيئية تنتج من توقف مراحل المعالجة بها.


----------



## habour (22 مارس 2011)

:75:شكرا جدا


----------



## عبدالقوى (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alihabib (21 أبريل 2011)

الاخت الكريمة المهندسة ليى .. ارجو مساعدتك لي بارسال ايه معلومات عن كيفية حساب تصميم خزان التهوية في محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي.. مع الاحترام


----------



## jassim78 (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed shady (24 أبريل 2011)

ده موضوع شيق جدا


----------



## ahmed shady (24 أبريل 2011)

ممكن تشرحي خطوات نعالجة المياة


----------



## ahmed shady (24 أبريل 2011)

ممكن تشرحي حسب تركيزات المياه علشان انا مش فاهما في الكلية


----------



## himo (7 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا استاذي


----------



## hazem odeh (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخت الكريمة:
ان مجال عملي هو ضاغطات الهواء اللولبية air screw compressors ولقد واجهت معضلة مع عميل يملك محطة تنقية مياه عادمة يستخدم فيها الحصى , ونظام العمل لديه الرفع باستخدام الهواء, وبما ان مخرج الهواء هو نهاية مفتوحة في قاع البركة الامر الذي يؤدي الى فقدان الضغوط اظا ما تم استخدام ضاغطة عادية ويجب ان يستعاض عنها باستخدام air blower. السؤال هو كيف يمكن تحديد كمية الهواء المطلوبة لاتمام عملية الرفع بالهواء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد العوضى (12 مايو 2011)

[بارك الله لكى على مجهودك الرائع 
أريد طريقة للتخلص من الحمأة المعادة أو تقليلها
بدل إستعمال البولمر أو أحواض التجفيف
الغرض أقل تكلفة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سلامه ابو الحجاج (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عماد نايف سفاح (28 مايو 2011)

_سلامي للجميع اخواني الاعزاء يمكن الحصول على مخططات لمنظومة صرف الصحي_​


----------



## طارق الحديد (4 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااا علا الموضوع ....نحن في العراق بدئنا الان باقامه مشاريع عملاقه في مجال الصرف الصحي والاستفاده من المياه في زراعه الغابات الصناعيه وليس لاغراض الزراعه الغذائيه واتمنى ان استفاد من استمرار الموضوع لزياده المعلومات في هذا هذا المجال الحيوي ..........ادامكم الله


----------



## eng-hym (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشروعي لبحث الماجستير عن معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي بواسطة التربة ياريت لو احد يساعدني


----------



## المهندس\ محمود رضو (17 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحتم ممكن اعرف طريقة حساب طول وعرض وعمق septic tank


----------



## طارق العسال (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
لدى مشكلة زيادة النترات بمحطة صرف صحى لمن عنده حل فليتفضل و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.أحمد.. (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م.أحمد.. (17 ديسمبر 2011)

طريقة حساب التكييف المركزي (الحمل الحراري-الضاغط-المكثف -المبخر-دكات --الى اخره


----------



## م.أحمد.. (17 ديسمبر 2011)

طريقة حساب شبكة تغذية مياه لمدينة تتألف 5000 شخصا فرضا(حجم الخزان -استطاعة مضخات -اقطار الانابيب--


----------



## م.أحمد.. (17 ديسمبر 2011)

طريقة حساب شبكة الصرف الصحي لمدينة تتالف من 500 فيلا (اقطار الانابيب -محطة المعالجة....


----------



## م.أحمد.. (17 ديسمبر 2011)

طريقة حساب شبكة الري لمدينة تتألف من 500 فيلا (اقطار الانابيب -استطاعة المضخات -نقاطات ...


----------



## م.أحمد.. (17 ديسمبر 2011)

طريقة حساب التدفئة (مشعات -فانكويل -ارضية) استطاعة المرجل -مضخة التسريع -استطاعة الحراق


----------



## م.أحمد.. (17 ديسمبر 2011)

طريقة حساب شبكة الحريق مثلا لمدرسة (اقطار الانابيب -استطاعة المضخات -ضغط التشغيل)


----------



## م.أحمد.. (17 ديسمبر 2011)

الضغط الذي يجب ان تختبر به كل من (شبكة الصرف الصحي انابيب فخار-شبكة تغذية رئيسية انابيب بولي اتلين شبكة الري انابيب upvc glaas4-5


----------



## هريد= (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اريد مساعدتكم في ايجاد مجموعه منتقاه من بعض الكتب التي تتحدث با استفاضه عن تنقية المياه والتكنولوجيا المستخدمه فيها وايضا يكون تحميلها مباشرة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## حسين الطويل (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## omar sondak (1 فبراير 2012)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## طارق الحديد (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا سيدتي وجزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## emadabdullah (15 مايو 2013)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

جميل


----------



## مدير مشروعات (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## مدير مشروعات (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## سمعان79 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

ارك الله فيك
موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## memo star (20 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

